# This week's purchases



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Recently I started putting what I think is a nice little CD collection together. This week I've found myself with some money to spend and bought this discs. Wanted to know your opinions on this week's purchases.







The Rattle set on Stravinsky is something I've been dying to get and I found it for a reasonable price so there is no chance of you putting any doubt in my mind about it  
The 'Alpine Symphony' is other thing, though. Probably is the one I'd like to hear about from you the most. I don't know a thing about the orchestra nor the conductor, but this particular disc was highly recommended to me by a dear virtuoso friend whose tastes are quite similar to mine and saw it for 3'90 € and said what the hell. It's a 2013 recording. I haven't heard it yet, I'll tell you about it as soon as I do. 
As for Mahler, Bach and Brahms... The Gardiner one I've heard it on mp3 and loved it for a while, so I guess the experience on CD will be even better. The other two are second hand purchases (about 3 € between the two of them) and sound so good I can't believe it. I'm already in love with them.

So what do you guys think? Common, feel free to b*tch about them as much as you want


----------

